# New pictures - Unique color



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

,,,,,,........................................


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

He looks great, the color is really nice


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

These look like they might be opals ... (or maybe dilute indigo bar, though I doubt it). 

Could you show us a picture of their spread tails?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

rudolph.est said:


> These look like they might be opals ... (or maybe dilute indigo bar, though I doubt it).
> 
> Could you show us a picture of their spread tails?


Sure


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

jafacanyan said:


> He looks great, the color is really nice


Thanks buddy,its a hen


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

boneyrajan.k said:


> Sure


I am changing my vote to reduced, but could still be an opal.

Breeding these to blue bars could give us a clue as to the genetics. Reduced is sex linked, so a male would have all daughters the same and all sons normal, rec opal would have all youngsters normal, dominant opal would have about half of each gender normal the other half like the parent.


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

I really can't get over the color, its really nice, what colors did you breed with to get the out come to this color? I wounder if it would work with other breeds!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

rudolph.est said:


> *Breeding these to blue bars could give us a clue as to the genetics.* Reduced is sex linked, so a male would have all daughters the same and all sons normal, rec opal would have all youngsters normal, dominant opal would have about half of each gender normal the other half like the parent.


Yeah ,thats exactly what i am doing now.Once those test mating results come up,it will be much easier to decide the genetics and ruleout different options


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

jafacanyan said:


> I really can't get over the color, its really nice, what colors did you breed with to get the out come to this color? I wounder if it would work with other breeds!


I am glad you liked the colors,its kind of an Indian strain.So the genetics of these have not been tested or studied scientifically .I got these guys one year back,so i am just in the initial phase of understanding the color and its genetic


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

@Rudolph.....This Indian strain is *sexually dimorphic*,so male looks different from the hens.i will share a picture of the cock and hen together.The cock bird on the left and hen on the right .So all male youngsters from this pair will resemble the cock and all the female youngsters will resemble the hen


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

good luck buddy, I hope you find what you are trying to accomplish


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Either reduced or rubella do show sexual dimorphism if I remember correctly. Homozygous males look different than hemizygous females. 

Also, the expression of these genes can be variable. Just because your male and female birds look different does not necessarily mean all birds of this colour are dimorphic. I do think that the male above could be ash-red based, while the female is blue based.

To be honest the male looks like it could simply be a dilute ash-red.
The female is the real interest here.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

........................


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

...................................


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Very pretty pigeons.. I have 2 that *sorta* look like that... Their pied w/ the red bars, but the bars are laced in red.
Tail looks just like the girl. What breed are those? I love the gray


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

hi all..
all bird look opals to me. at the same time, flicking on the (nick) confused me? they appear (reduced)... I'm sure, they look more opal. reduced might be involved too?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> Very pretty pigeons.. I have 2 that *sorta* look like that... Their pied w/ the red bars, but the bars are laced in red.
> Tail looks just like the girl. What breed are those? I love the gray


Thanks brother,please share the pictures of your birds,i would love to see them


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Albannai said:


> hi all..
> all bird look opals to me. at the same time, flicking on the (nick) confused me? they appear (reduced)... I'm sure, they look more opal. reduced might be involved too?


I will update with the test mating results with a blue bar,i guess it will help to ruleout


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

boneyrajan.k said:


> Thanks brother,please share the pictures of your birds,i would love to see them


*cough*girl*cough*

















Turns out one is a boy. Hopefully the other is a girl. A brother sister breeding isn't awful, is it? Otherwise I need to get a new boy


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> Turns out one is a boy. Hopefully the other is a girl. A brother sister breeding isn't awful, is it? Otherwise I need to get a new boy


Brother sister breeding isn't all that bad, in fact it is one of only three quick ways to fix a recessive gene in a line.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Cool. What's the other 2? And why would you want to 'fix' a recessive gene...?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> *cough*girl*cough*
> Turns out one is a boy. Hopefully the other is a girl. A brother sister breeding isn't awful, is it? Otherwise I need to get a new boy


Ohhh.. *cough**cough* 
Beautiful birds,love the color


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> Cool. What's the other 2? And why would you want to 'fix' a recessive gene...?


By 'fix' I mean: create a line of birds showing the recessive phenotype. It is the same thing people would do when they find a new mutation...

There are 3 ways to do this:

Mating F1 offspring back to the recessive parent
Mating F1 siblings off of the recessive parent
Mating F1 half-siblings off of the recessive parent.

The first method is the quickest, the last the slowest (due to mating the original recessive parent to 2 different mates). All involve inbreeding, which is not a bad thing as long as it is controlled.


----------

